# Pleurothallis tigridens



## CodPaph (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice. It must be nice to live where Pleuro's are easier to get than in USA.


----------



## CodPaph (Dec 4, 2007)

Good here in Brazil until it is well easy to cultivate pleuro's yes


----------

